# Routine split help



## dsa8864667 (Jul 15, 2015)

Need some suggestions on a 4/day split for building. This is what i have in mind for my split.

Monday-quads/bi's
Tuesday- chest/calves
Wednesday-rest
Thursday- ham/back
Friday- shoulder/tri's
sat/sun-rest


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 15, 2015)

This is what I'm doing:

Tuesday: deadlift and squat
Thursday: bench
Saturday: squat and deadlift
Sunday: overhead press


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jul 15, 2015)

dsa8864667 said:


> Need some suggestions on a 4/day split for building. This is what i have in mind for my split.
> 
> Monday-quads/bi's
> Tuesday- chest/calves
> ...





Here is my 4 day routine I have been running for about one month now.  Looks similar to your routine.  This is a bodybuilding style workout, and not power lifting, and you can switch up the days to fit your schedule.  

Monday - OFF
Tuesday - OFF
Wednesday - Chest/Calves/Abs
Thursday - Back / Hamstrings
Friday - OFF
Saturday - Shoulders / Quads
Sunday - Arms


----------



## Seeker (Jul 15, 2015)

Go ahead and run that split. Seems fine to me. I would probably add some conditioning on one of the off days.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 15, 2015)

Joined a new gym, and part of the membership includes a total assessment and a custom workout program.  The guy put together a 4 day split for me that is unlike anything I've ever done.  I am going to post it later in another thread.


----------



## Azog (Jul 16, 2015)

Back 
Legs
Chest and shoulders
Arms


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's a link to that split he gave us.  https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/18440-My-new-4-day-split?p=301104#post301104


----------

